# Rare Breed Bantams/Chickens/Donkey



## jambo307 (Jun 8, 2009)

:clap2:

Please can anyone help us find rare breed bantams/chickens----or even just the eggs?

Also would very much like a rescue donkey as our last lady died of old age. We are in central portugal .


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

jambo307 said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Please can anyone help us find rare breed bantams/chickens----or even just the eggs?
> 
> Also would very much like a rescue donkey as our last lady died of old age. We are in central portugal .


Hi Jambo,

Not to sure about the rare breads but i do know about a donkey sanctury that offers donkeys - they are retired though not working ones!

Her name is valerie and you can call her on 913860865.

Hope you find a new friend  :clap2:


----------

